# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Smith & Wesson® M&P®45 SHIELD

## DonGlock26



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-18-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Big-Bore CCW! New Smith & Wesson M&P .45 ACP Shield—Full Review*_by_ JUSTIN OPINION _on_ JULY 6, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Jehoshaphat

Is this some form of warped torture showing this to us.  I want one  :Thumbsup20:

----------

DonGlock26 (07-18-2016)

----------


## Ill-informed

M&P, Springfield XD and Glock seem to be three of the best choices for a polymer pistol for reliably and functional reasons. I believe that the "shield" has long been a favorite. Some have commented on the trigger function in the past , however that can be improved, or they may have since addressed the issue effectively.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

I am completely in love with my Springfield XDm 3.8 in 40 Smith. It's one of the best firearms I have ever owned.

----------

DonGlock26 (07-18-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Is this some form of warped torture showing this to us.  I want one


Just helping Santa.  :Icon Salut:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-18-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

Finally tapping into the XDS market.  Probably at a better price as well.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

What about us revolver guys? Show me a hot new porno of revolver, preferably stainless steel.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> What about us revolver guys? Show me a hot new porno of revolver, preferably stainless steel.


Here you go.  Hot little .22 revolver and I think it comes with the .22LR and .22Mag cylinders.  I actually have one of these that is from the 60's I think.  I looked it up online and it was one of the guns they used to refer to as Saturday Night Specials because they were so cheap.  Nice accurate little gun, can get nice 15 inch groupings at 5 feet  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 



pix221089349.jpg


pix041909154.jpg

Now maybe someone will post a picture of a real gun for you

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-18-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> XDS market.



   Spit - Spat - Yuck - Phooey.








         :Joe

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Here you go.  Hot little .22 revolver and I think it comes with the .22LR and .22Mag cylinders. 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 15935
> 
> 
> Attachment 15936




  A revolver like this - was one of my first revolvers that I first used to camp with. 


          :Joe

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> 










H&K  USP Compact :  9MM - .40 - .357 Sig





\









                           =======================


  Sig - Sauer  P-229  :      9MM - .40 - .357 Sig







  (  DruuuuuuuuLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL - ING ) 


       :Joe

----------

DonGlock26 (07-18-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> What about us revolver guys? Show me a hot new porno of revolver, preferably stainless steel.



  I hear ya. I just recently acquired a stainless Smith , Model 65 with a 3" Barrel. LOVE THAT HANDGUN.



























         :Joe

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-18-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Here you go.  Hot little .22 revolver and I think it comes with the .22LR and .22Mag cylinders.  I actually have one of these that is from the 60's I think.  I looked it up online and it was one of the guns they used to refer to as Saturday Night Specials because they were so cheap.  Nice accurate little gun, can get nice 15 inch groupings at 5 feet 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 15935
> 
> 
> Attachment 15936
> 
> Now maybe someone will post a picture of a real gun for you


Had a nice Ruger Single Six from the 70's that was .22.lr and .22 mag with two cylinders. I miss that one good.

----------


## DonGlock26

> H&K  USP Compact :  9MM - .40 - .357 Sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> ...



I have a much coveted Sig West German 1991 P228 9mm.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> 



*For the same......... or less money* - you can get a Glock 43 ( 9MM ).......and I am not a Glock 43 fan by any means. But between the Glock 43 and the Smith & Wesson Shield ; I would take the Glock 43 any day.




 






   Glocks are a better quality of handgun.....in my opinion.


    H&K  = #1             ------------ "Polygonal Rifling "

    Glocks = #2           -----------  "Polygonal Rifling "

    Sig - Sauer = #3





> Providing a better gas seal around the projectile as polygonal bores  tend to have a slightly smaller bore area, which translates into more  efficient use of the combustion gases trapped behind the bullet,[5] slightly greater (consistency in) muzzle velocities and slightly increased accuracy.[2] 
> 
> 
>                   Less bullet deformation, resulting in reduced drag on the bullet when  traveling through the barrel which helps to increase muzzle velocity.


 Polygonal rifling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








> This  allows the least amount of gas to escape around the bullet leaving the  barrel. It also creates a greater bearing surface which will increase  velocity and accuracy.




Polygonal Rifling in Glocks: Why It Matters!



 Polygonal rifling allows for a bullet to travel faster, versus traveling out of a traditional "Land and Groove" barrel. Increased velocity = better trajectory and less bullet drop....as well as increased bullet energy.




@ 40 seconds - gases escape the barrel before the bullet does ( Land and Groove rifling )











      :Joe

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I have a much coveted Sig West German 1991 P228 9mm.




  Good Guns. The Army C.I.D  ( Criminal Investigative Division ) guys I knew overseas, carried the 228. Among other handguns also.


   Hold onto it - the 228s are well cherished and worth a pretty penny if in good condition.


        :Joe

----------

DonGlock26 (07-24-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Captain Kirk!

All I got are two stupid ole 1911's.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-21-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> All I got are two stupid ole 1911's.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> All I got are two stupid ole 1911's.



 I bought a Wilson Combat - 1911 : "Professional Model".

  Today it is nearly worth three times the amount I paid for it about 13 years ago.

I shot it right after I got it, and have not shot it since. It has about 250 to 300 rounds through it.



Professional  Wilson Combat





    :Joe

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> 



 I would pick a Glock 36 over a "Shield".



 :Joe

----------


## DonGlock26

> I would pick a Glock 36 over a "Shield".
> 
> 
> 
>  :Joe


Ok.

----------

